# Heads Up!!!!! Secret Reaper is on it's way!!!!!



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Woooo! No suggestions, think it is great as is!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

Gonna participate this year. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes! 

So wonderful you are doing this again. It's a great feeling that this very huge endeavor is guided by such good hands. You make all of this super fun Bethene!


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Awesome....I can't wait


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

OH, So in again! That was so fun last year that I can hardly wait! Thanks for hosting it yet again Bethene, you do such a wonderful job at it! I'm sure it will be a blast


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

I cant wait!!! No suggestions from me just excited to dive in!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh wait, do have one suggestion, you give my name to Terra now so she can start working on it


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

My one suggestion....explain what it is XD

Sorry I only joined this year so I amn't sure what this is, all I see is people with pictures of boxes filled with Halloween Stuff? 
Is it like a Secret Santa?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Danielj2705 said:


> My one suggestion....explain what it is XD
> 
> Sorry I only joined this year so I amn't sure what this is, all I see is people with pictures of boxes filled with Halloween Stuff?
> Is it like a Secret Santa?


It is exactly like secret Santa only we make Halloween gifts for our secret reap. Bethene is awesome about organizing it and it is not limited to here in the states. She also takes into consideration if you can't ship overseas. It always ends up being a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm in this year for sure! I'd also like to add my thanks to you Bethene, you rock doing this.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

This seems perfect!

I'm in the UK so I can't ship over seas 

I'm probably in


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Danielj2705, I hope there are people this year from Europe, or actually a couple from Australia, to make it easy for you, unless you wish to ship to the US, there are always people open to shipping to any where needed,, so I do hope you join in the fun! ,, also,, welcome to the forum!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm excited! I want to participate this year and it will be my first year  gotta start looking for things!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you for the welocme! 

I do hope there are people from Europe too, I would have a think about shipping to America but I would rather UK. 

Anyway I can clearly see the brilliant job you do, can't wait to see
If I can participate


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm so in again for this year!! I'm so excited, I can't wait to get started!! Oh and thank you so much Bethene for doing it again this year, you rock!!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Count me in. This is my first year in the forum. I have learned so much and have shared some of my finds and also a project I have been working on. When the time draws near I want to make sure that I have all of the info needed to be part of this exciting activity!!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm in! Thank you Bethene for organizing!


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm in too! It will be my first time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I am in again for sure, my 3rd year. loving it.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Excited to try this again. My reaper was wonderful to me. Unfortunately the postal service wasn't very gentle with the package I Sent out though. This year I am going to over stuff the box to protect what's inside.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

WooHoo! This is gonna be so much fun this year!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Love it! Can't wait!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Got my passport ready for the trip to Mi. Ben practcin' me Yankee so dere's no confusion with da thorities this year.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

So, how much Dove dark chocolate does it take to be first in line for a victim? 

Bethene, we all appreciate the wonderful job you do in organizing SR, but if there's any way I can assist you, please don't hesitate to contact me. I have extra time on my hands right now and am more than willing to help.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you so much for your kind offer, Tannsgach,, but I honestly don't know anyway to have some one help - I think things would get too confusing, and I confuse myself enough all by my self!  But you are such a sweetie to offer, if I do think of some thing, will let you know!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i cant wait


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

WOOHOO! Just realised the dates of this...I am in Forida at that time!! On my holiday  
I'll be able to take the stuff for my victims box over with me (I will have to buy a box and stamp in the U.S though) and then send it 
I am going to contact the hotel and see if it is OK for someone to deliver a parcel to me through the hotel. 
I am there for two weeks, 5th - 19th.
I'll ask my secret reaper of they can make are it arrives in that time  This is gonna be awesome!!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Whoo! Another year of fun! You the man sista!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I think I'm gonna jump in this time...I mean, it's only right after 6 years of being a forum member. LOL


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh cool! I will definitely want to participate this year! Glad to hear that there are other people in Europe to exchange with too! So fun! Can't wait! You have my thanks as well for doing this Bethene!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

So, how does it work? What are the rules? How much money is spent? When does it happen? And please direct me to the place to sign up or learn more. Sounds fun!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

cant wait you know i am in lol just e mail me who to send to in the usa


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, Bethane! Please add me!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Woo-hoo! This is so fun, I cannot wait! 

For those new to it, here are some links to last year's Secret Reaper exchange:

2011 Sign Up
2011 Likes and Dislikes Thread
2011 Pictures Thread
And if you've got a few days, the 2011 Discussion Thread

Remember, these are from last year. No sign-ups yet!

They should give a pretty accurate view on the rules and madness that surround the SR.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woohoo! A big hug & thanks for coordinating this again!!!

I never did find out who my reaper was last year. A true secret!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Rania, the reaper in a nut shell is first, you sign up by sending me your name addy and shipping preferences,likes and dis likes then wait for what seems like forever for the sign up to be over, then I will send you a "victim" , who you buy, make, or what every you choose, a 20 dollar gift that is Halloween based and ship it by the deadline, and also wait for your gift!

Every one,, look for the official sign up, then PM me the info, so I make sure I have every one who wants to join in!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

So excited!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Can't waitttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't have any suggestions, but I'm super excited. I was at Michaels the other day scouting stuff for potential reapees.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I did the second one last year and it was so much fun, I want to do the main one this year. Will there be Halloween things out then in the stores?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

sookie said:


> Will there be Halloween things out then in the stores?


August to September IS the new shopping season. Last year HomeGoods almost completely eliminated Halloween shipments into the store going into October.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

what is this?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Can't wait! I'm totally in this year!!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

*Can't wait!*

This will be my second year being involved! Ihad so much fun last year! I was dissappointed that my victim never acknowledged their gift, but I did enjoy everything that went into it and I really liked my gift! So all is well.


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

Yay!!! I am so in too.. I don't know what was more fun shopping for my victim or being reaped by the most excellent Brimstone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

This sounds very cool, I'm in for sure!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in. So excited. I've even started collecting and making some stuff. No sugesstions from me. It has always been a great experience.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I probably need an earlier start than that I'm determined for my gift to be homemade and awesome. Last year I tried and it was an awful. Someone wanted me to post pics of it and I was just to embarassed.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

wooo! can't wait!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love the excitement already!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

bethene said:


> i love the excitement already!


me too!!!!!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy crap! Secret reaper time again already?! Where has this year gone? Well anyway, I'm in as always!


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I was too late to sign up last year, but I won't make that mistake again! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Yay!! Ghouliet & I are READY. We've been plotting for this year's Secret Reaper pretty much since the last one ended.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I would love to join in! So much fun!


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

I first found out about this last year AFTER the exchanges happened. Needless to say, I was pretty bummed. I've been counting the days to this years' festivities and am pleased to say that I will be joining the fun!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bethene said:


> Rania, the reaper in a nut shell is first, you sign up by sending me your name addy and shipping preferences,likes and dis likes then wait for what seems like forever for the sign up to be over, then I will send you a "victim" , who you buy, make, or what every you choose, a 20 dollar gift that is Halloween based and ship it by the deadline, and also wait for your gift!
> 
> Every one,, look for the official sign up, then PM me the info, so I make sure I have every one who wants to join in!



*To quote Bethene 'then wait for what seems like forever" Yes it DOES seem like forever so Rania I should inform you that sometimes we find it necessary to virtually picket outside of Bethene's home to try and encourage the releasing of the names sooner than expected. I AM AVAILABLE FOR SAID PICKETING should anyone feel it necessary I have found the picketing is much more fun if accompanied with liquor, but thats just me. Anyhoo just letting you all know I will be on the sidelines ready at a moments notice to wreak havoc at Bethenes should we find it necessary.....or just because we want to  Oh and like if anyone didn't know..........I'M IN!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *To quote Bethene 'then wait for what seems like forever" Yes it DOES seem like forever so Rania I should inform you that sometimes we find it necessary to virtually picket outside of Bethene's home to try and encourage the releasing of the names sooner than expected. I AM AVAILABLE FOR SAID PICKETING should anyone feel it necessary I have found the picketing is much more fun if accompanied with liquor, but thats just me. Anyhoo just letting you all know I will be on the sidelines ready at a moments notice to wreak havoc at Bethenes should we find it necessary.....or just because we want to  Oh and like if anyone didn't know..........I'M IN!!!!!*


I wasnt gonna Secret Reaper this year if I didnt see my favy Spooki come aboard!!!! I am so pumped to see you back lady! For awhile I thought there was an incident involving a glitter drowning at the Black Orchid Manor. I have become an incredible hoarder of amazing Halloween items of Halloweens past. I cant wait to see my vics likes and match up some wonderful items.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *To quote Bethene 'then wait for what seems like forever" Yes it DOES seem like forever so Rania I should inform you that sometimes we find it necessary to virtually picket outside of Bethene's home to try and encourage the releasing of the names sooner than expected. I AM AVAILABLE FOR SAID PICKETING should anyone feel it necessary I have found the picketing is much more fun if accompanied with liquor, but thats just me. Anyhoo just letting you all know I will be on the sidelines ready at a moments notice to wreak havoc at Bethenes should we find it necessary.....or just because we want to  Oh and like if anyone didn't know..........I'M IN!!!!!*


Is it to early for ...._VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM_ ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just a bit! LOL!!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I'm going mostly homemade if I participate, which I'm leaning towards. Perhaps unfortunately for whomever would be my victim, I just found / thought of a neat something to make out of parts from the local craft store wandering around there today.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found a great filler for the box at a garage sale, with the price tag still on it, but paid just a bit for it,, so it will be a great addition to what else I send!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh I found something yesterday on sale cheap and perfect to alter for a victim. So excited!!! I already have a collection of items.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm in again. i guess.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Is it to early for ...._VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM_ ?


*LMAO! Don't forget that picketing does require the appropriate attire. Start getting out those Boa's, peep toe shoes or purple army boots as well as anything that glitters  YAY can't wait!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> I wasnt gonna Secret Reaper this year if I didnt see my favy Spooki come aboard!!!! I am so pumped to see you back lady! For awhile I thought there was an incident involving a glitter drowning at the Black Orchid Manor. I have become an incredible hoarder of amazing Halloween items of Halloweens past. I cant wait to see my vics likes and match up some wonderful items.


*YAY!!! Maybe it will be me*


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> * Start getting out those Boa's, peep toe shoes or purple army boots as well as anything that glitters  YAY can't wait!*


Have you been looking in my closet?


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Danielj2705 I went to London in May for the 1st time! I love the UK! Cannot wait to go back and explore more! You ever been to the Sherlock Holmes Museum?! It was fantastic and had some neat creepy stuff!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I've got to remember to watch for the sign up .. I get so wound up making stuff i forget to look for it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

YAAAA! I cant wait and I am not even sick this year too!! YA ! YA ! YA!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Only complaint I have is both the years I've participated thus far, I was never given my reapee's info until the last minute. I think I had two weeks to put it together which is super hard for me to do since I wait and let the perfect gift come to me. =(


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yay so cant wait


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Halloween_Queen said:


> Only complaint I have is both the years I've participated thus far, I was never given my reapee's info until the last minute. I think I had two weeks to put it together which is super hard for me to do since I wait and let the perfect gift come to me. =(


Does Bethene also take into consideration when matching if you provide some info about maybe some things you're planning on doing for the gift then for those making homemade stuff? Would that help or just cause too much more work on her end?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

To make it easier on the Reapers, Bethene gives us info (provided by our victims) as to what they like, what kind of haunt they have etc. We are to put together a gift based on that info. That's why it's best not to buy everything before you know who your victim is. But, you can always gather a few things and then add that "special touch" after you are given the info.. We had over 100 people participate last year so it would be very difficult to not only send info to each person but try and match recipients to the gifts people wanted to send..  The Secret Reaper is a lot of fun! Everyone should try it once!


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

This sounds awesome! Love to participate.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!.......oh sorry....i got carried away ..... BR1MSTON3 started it


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Looking forward to it again this year!! So much fun last year!!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

It took me a while to figure out in all the hype going on in the reaper threads to figure out that i was the only one who hadn't received my victim, both years


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't wait to be a part of Secret Reaper this year!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Halloween_Queen said:


> It took me a while to figure out in all the hype going on in the reaper threads to figure out that i was the only one who hadn't received my victim, both years


Yeah, the threads get a little crazy sometimes but if you decide to do it again, try to check in every couple of days and keep on top of it. That way you should get your victim in a timely manner.. what are the odds of that happening to you two years in a row??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Halloween_Queen, I apologize for yours being late, I try to get things sent, actually I believe what happened both years is I sent your info to a Halloween Queen with out the little underline under neath,, will do better this year, and also,, just keep on top and remind me, with over 160 people last year, it takes time to send every one's and then deal with what every problems that a rise!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, so how much time til we sign up? 2 weeks?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, about that, have not chosen the exact date yet, but pretty close to that!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would like to enter as well, I did this on Halloween.com for the last coiple years, it was alot of fun!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ok, another maybe dumb question from me..whats a secret reaper?


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

This sounds like great fun. As a new Haunter I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> ok, another maybe dumb question from me..whats a secret reaper?



Kinda like a Secret Santa but spookier!!!!!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in!!! I can't wait! I just better remember to sign up during the time!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Victim! Victim! Victim!*


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Spookilicious victim! is victim! a victim! bad influence!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Sooooooooo excited, I will use extra bubble wrap when shipping this year though


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

HauntedDiva said:


> Sooooooooo excited, I will use extra bubble wrap when shipping this year though


God I love bubble wrap!  

I'm as excited as a wiener dog peeing on itself...


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OOohhh...Yay! Count me iin as well. Can't wait!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Ooooo I so can't wait to do this 
Thanx again you always do such a great job organizing this


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

Being new for this year, I can't wait to participate! Sounds like fun


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Woe be upon you all, I think I might enter this year....


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Count me in! This sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

COUNT ME IN!!! I loved shopping last year and vice versa I loved what I got. CANT WAIT


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like fun, count me in.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

remember, all who had said they want to be counted in, that when the official sign up begins, you need to pm me the information I ask for in the official sign up! glad so many new haunters are joining in the fun, and finally UnOrthodox is joining in!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

bethene said:


> remember, all who had said they want to be counted in, that when the official sign up begins, you need to pm me the information I ask for in the official sign up! glad so many new haunters are joining in the fun, and finally UnOrthodox is joining in!


Just waiting for the official start notice bethene. I am looking forward to it as well as looking for things to send to my SR!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> COUNT ME IN!!! I loved shopping last year and vice versa I loved what I got. CANT WAIT


Whatcha get Erin? huh? Tell us cuz i'm new...... Pleeeeeease?????


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I lucked out with both of my Reapers!! Great gifts and both found gifts that were perfect fits for my haunt!! Can't wait to do it again!! Guess I better start digging out the purple stilettos and start prepping for all the marching and bribing..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am thinking I want in also...will you have the list where people put likes and dislikes again, so I don't send someone something they say ewwww to?


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I would like to do this too, sounds like fun!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bethene said:


> remember, all who had said they want to be counted in, that when the official sign up begins, you need to pm me the information I ask for in the official sign up! glad so many new haunters are joining in the fun, and finally UnOrthodox is joining in!



*HURRY BETHENE! HURRY!!! Start it already!!!! OMG I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait!!!! ViTICIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! Oh right,,,,I have to wait til you start...sorry  So ummmmmmmm like.......when ya thinking of starting huh? Huh? Huh?  
*


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

So excited! 
Thanks so much Bethene


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Omg sooo excited!!! It's like the best thing since Christmas.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> I lucked out with both of my Reapers!!


Wait you can do more than one? Double the fun!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

chinclub said:


> Wait you can do more than one? Double the fun!!!!


Sorry for the confusion. I have participated two years now... Both years were a great experience!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

chinclub said:


> Wait you can do more than one? Double the fun!!!!


You know if Raven's Hollow was on here, he would have a lot more to say about this one, but I will leave it be


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You know if Raven's Hollow was on here, he would have a lot more to say about this one, but I will leave it be


Did I hit a nerve?  Damn my greedy side!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

chinclub said:


> Did I hit a nerve?  Damn my greedy side!!


Oh, no nerves hit, just the secret reaper discussion last year got a little 'suggestive'


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

chinclub said:


> Did I hit a nerve?  Damn my greedy side!!


taking away from the suggestiveness haha...ahem...actually there are always two rounds of secret reaper. One for the early birds and one for the laties. Or, it's been that way in the past, so it IS double the fun if you're interested in participating both times.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Yes I can't remember who does the other one. I know Bethene does the first one then a second one usually starts and you can do both if you like Its tons of fun and my favorite part is when everyone starts posting pics of their reaper gifts Its as much fun seeing what everyone else gets as it is waiting for yours to arrive and opening it *


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Should I mention I used a 50% coupon at Michael's today to score one part of a single item in a SR gift to put together? Still need to acquire 2 more parts to make this one item.

First store didn't carry what I wanted so I actually had to go to a second store. I hate that when they don't all carry the same things.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

How much is the money cap on the gifts and when does it start up, I sent a pm to bethene, and have not heard back yet?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

witchy46 said:


> How much is the money cap on the gifts and when does it start up, I sent a pm to bethene, and have not heard back yet?


*
Bethene will give all the info when she actually starts the reaper sign up. Right now we are all just so excited that we are talking about it but it doesn't actually start until Bethene starts the official Secret Reaper sign up thread. AT that point you will pm her that you want to participate and you will also give her a list of your likes and dislikes for halloween decor. She will also give dates and the amount we are to spend. It is usually about 20 t0 25 dollars, however feel free to spend what you like. Many of us mix yard sale finds with new items, some make their gifts....it really doesn't matter. You will probably not have an idea of what you are going to spend until you actually get your victims and their lists of likes and dislikes. 
If you've never done it you will have a blast with it. *


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Bethene will give all the info when she actually starts the reaper sign up. Right now we are all just so excited that we are talking about it but it doesn't actually start until Bethene starts the official Secret Reaper sign up thread. AT that point you will pm her that you want to participate and you will also give her a list of your likes and dislikes for halloween decor. She will also give dates and the amount we are to spend. It is usually about 20 t0 25 dollars, however feel free to spend what you like. Many of us mix yard sale finds with new items, some make their gifts....it really doesn't matter. You will probably not have an idea of what you are going to spend until you actually get your victims and their lists of likes and dislikes.
> If you've never done it you will have a blast with it. *


Thanks for the info, it really does help!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Spooki, you are a great ambassador for the secret reaper! It sound like we are going to have even more than last year join in the fun! how fun!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

so excited


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, cleared out my message boxes, so in about a week, not totally sure on the date, depending on how busy I am,, we will have the official sign up started!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Is it that time again Beth? Well we veteran folks here all know the drill! *


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh I hope I can join in again this year. I had so much fun last year!


----------



## Jeane05 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am planning to join, it's going to be my first year doing the Secret Reaper. I am excited


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

bethene said:


> well, cleared out my message boxes, so in about a week, not totally sure on the date, depending on how busy I am,, we will have the official sign up started!


Can't wait!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

whhooohhhooo im in for it this year !! cant wait


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah whoo! Lord how I have missed this! You guys are just hilarious! I'm ready to REAP! Just went to the Days of The Dead convention in Indy and picked up a couple things.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't wait to participate! Had SO much fun last year!!!!!


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

Cant wait!! This is just the coolest thing! For all of you that work so hard to put this together each year, you are truly amazing! Thank you, thank you, thank you!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it is amazing the interest and excitement already, every year more join in the fun, wonder how many this year will bring?


----------



## PopfulMail (Oct 7, 2010)

Yup... after checking out last years thread I've decided that I'm down with this years festivities.


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Had to take last year off due to moving, can't wait to do this again!


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

I participated for the first time last year and it was a lot of fun. I will share the sage advice Hallorenscene gave me. Take a picture of what you send to your Reaper. Although most everyone is great about acknowledging the gift, unfortunately some do not!!! This way you can post what you received and what you sent!! We are all interested in the creativity and ideas!!!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I am sooooooo in again! I love the Secret Reaper


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm super excited too! What do we have now Bethene? A week for sign-ups? Money is always tight for me, but I always manage to please my reapees Yay for bargain shopping all year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, less than a week now, Kallie, I am thinking the 17th,the same as last year, maybe the 16th, start on a Monday, and end on August 17th, a Friday, it sounds like a good time frame,, 
Kallie, glad you are joining even with the tight $ issues, I personally love a home made gift, which alot of times cost a bit less, don't get me wrong, store bought and garage sale items are great also, so if you can't make the gift, do not *EVER * feel bad, I am just trying to give people with limited funds a way to be able to join in our fun, I do not want any one to be left out of the reaper ,


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghoulirtte and I would love to be involved again this year. After Halloween last year I kept the secret reaper in mind as I perused the after Halloween sales. OOps, I didn't realize I was logged in as lil G.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Gatordave said:


> I participated for the first time last year and it was a lot of fun. I will share the sage advice Hallorenscene gave me. Take a picture of what you send to your Reaper. Although most everyone is great about acknowledging the gift, unfortunately some do not!!! This way you can post what you received and what you sent!! We are all interested in the creativity and ideas!!!


Dave that is great advice! For the most part everyone here is wonderful about sending/receiving and thanking their reaper/reapee. But sadly even in THIS GREAT GROUP, there are some people who, for what ever reason, will inevitablyly drop the ball. I personally love to see everything that gets sent and received. Seeing what everyone comes up with never ceases to amaze me! Every year our Secret Reapers send and receiveve an incredibly wide array of gifts. The gifts run the gamut from hand made, store bought, garage sale finds, and even sometimeses they include items passed on from their own collections. Personally I am thrilled when some one takes the time and puts forth effort to do something special for just me. Additionally IMHO Secret Reaper is really all about the comradery and fun. Hopefully everyone will remember that, while keeping that in mind that we all have different abilities, styles, and opinions, and graciously accept their gifts in the spirit in which they were intended! 

Now that being said.... BETHENE,START DRAWING NAMES ALREADY!!!!


----------



## MissWendy13 (Jul 17, 2011)

This will be my first year participating, i'm stoked for it though! :]


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The Halloween Lady, I could not have said it better, to me the reaper is about forming deeper friendships, and finding new ones. with the people who have the same interests as me, I know some times we all get busy in life, and do not get around to posting things, or in my case. while I thanked my reaper, I could not for a long time get a picture to download on here!! so another picture would of been nice, I finally figured it out, but took me awhile.. I also think that some one taking the time to pick out something for me especially makes it special, I have such wonderful gifts from thru the years, that make me think of the person every time I see it! 

A bit impatient are we, THL?? LOL!!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes this is my first year participating as well as the first year joining this awesome group of people on this fantastic information packed forum!!! Thanks to all of you for making it possible!!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this last year! I am so in and can't wait!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

For those who have not participated, you are in for a treat! It really is an event. The conversations on the discussion posts, the anticipation, the likes posts, the making/getting, the getting your reapee and trying to fit their likes, the creativity with the packages, the waiting for them to get it, the oohing and ahhing at seeing what others got, the getting of your own goodies and the overall fun. It really is a holiday in itself!



bethene said:


> a bit impatient are we, thl?? Lol!! :d


Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Victim! Victim! Victim!



And the picketing begins lol


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

The second reaper group is done by various people a couple of years ago I ran it because I wasn't in time to make it in the first group. Silly me didn't log into the site in time to realize the group was going because I was having computer issues. I started a group after the first closed, and usually that is the case. Indeed you can do both groups when they happen I know the year I ran it many people were involved in both (after all it's quite addicting and fun). I'll be moving this year so I probably won't be able to organize a second one, but I'm sure someone will (the last couple of years they've done a great job).  I am so excited for this to begin .... I'm looking for my Boa, my sparkly witch hat, glittery broom, and fluffy shoes so I can begin picketing as soon as we have signups being on nudge nudge (MONDAY sounded great to me Bethene  - who needs to wait one more day really it's not so much in the grand scheme of things right right? ). In all seriousness I know how big of an undertaking this is and how much bigger it is each year for you and you are amazing for doing it!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

How long does the signup last? I don't want to miss a day or two and miss the whole event.  We have a lot going on the next two weeks with summer camps for the kids.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Bethene usually does signups I believe for about a month probably from July 17-Aug 17th I believe she said somewhere if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I sure hope bethene's inbox doesn't blow up when the sign up begins!! Purple glitter & feathers everywhere!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

My big box of Secret Reaper gifts is filling up... Now I just need a victim!!!!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Question. Due to the fact that I have quite a few things I want to give away, is it possible to be given more then one soul?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Sidnami said:


> Question. Due to the fact that I have quite a few things I want to give away, is it possible to be given more then one soul?


*Thats up to Bethene....but of course if all that stuff is just taking up too much room Id be more than happy to take it off your hands now *


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Sidnami said:


> Question. Due to the fact that I have quite a few things I want to give away, is it possible to be given more then one soul?


Don't forget about "Pay it Forward". that might be an option too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, I think victim per reaper, other wise I might get confused with things, but I agree with the Halloween Lady, the payitforward surprise group needs to get up and running again,, I and a couple of others run that, and if you PM the PIFsurprise "member" and do not get a answer, pm me I do try to get there and keep on top of it, but when it slows down, I sorta forget! 
Yeah, I will keep the sign up open for a month, so every one should have time, if I see some one on here that said they wanted to be part of it and I do not hear anything from them, alot of the time I message them to check on them to see if they still want to, this is getting exciting, I am getting anxious for it too!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been checking the Payitforward Surprise PM's daily and will try to do so throughout the Secret Reaper exchange so Bethene can direct 90 percent of her HF time to that.  Keep in mind that sometimes I may have to skip a day or two so if you don't hear back from me right away, don't get frustrated.. I promise to answer PM's as soon as possible. 

Sounds like you're gonna have your hands full this year bethene!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Sidnami said:


> Question. Due to the fact that I have quite a few things I want to give away, is it possible to be given more then one soul?


Another idea might be to hold on to the extra stuff and offer to send a package to someone who doesn't receive theirs. Each year there is usually at least one flakey person, unfortunately.


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds loads of fun!!!!


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

Just had a quick look at some of the gifts from last year, you get a lot for $20 in the USA!!!!!!! If only the UK retailers were better equiped!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Gerrard said:


> Just had a quick look at some of the gifts from last year, you get a lot for $20 in the USA!!!!!!! If only the UK retailers were better equiped!!


 I think a lot go slightly over budget lol I know I did


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Gerrard said:


> Just had a quick look at some of the gifts from last year, you get a lot for $20 in the USA!!!!!!! If only the UK retailers were better equiped!!


*

Actually i think a lot of people go over. Or maybe they spend $20 on a few items and then add some items they already have and are willing to part with. I always go over $20 and also add some nice items I am willing to pass on. Not everyone does though and there is absolutely no pressure to spend one the amount suggested. Sometimes you might have a fabulous item that is worth so much more and in excellent condition but you are ready to pass it on to another haunter and that works too Just have fun with it. Victims are usually very happy with whatever they receive from their Reapers*


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

A lot of people make items. For those that are crafty, spending less than 20 but making something worth a lot more. Like Spookilicious said, there is absolutely no pressure for one thing or another or amount.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Count me in again this year!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I LOVE Secret Reaper! I have friended my 1st Secret Reaper from last year! Fantastic, amazing guy! It's amazing to "meet" others from all over the country and world with a love for Halloween like you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kymmm, thanks you for keeping up with the pay it forward surprise so well,, I do try to keep on top of it but do get forgetful from time to time, sad to say, then all of a sudden, oh shoot , need to check in there

Zombiesmash, great idea with the "rescue" reaper idea! 

well, the game is almost a foot!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

The Secret Reaper is the most excting time I have all year. It's such a wonderful thing to be apart of. The gift hunting for other people is the best part.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was just telling my husband that it is getting closer to Secret Reaper time. Yippee!!!!!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

woo hoo i cant wait


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

When does the Cards Exchange 2012 begin?! Have to start my cards like now cause I'm going back to school so I can make more money and buy more Halloween stuff so I have a SUPER HAUNTED YARD!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, I've read about it for the past 2 years, I'm ready to join. Looks so fun and exciting. 

My DH doesn't have the sense to go day-after Halloween shopping and get me some goodies, to surprise me, for Christmas, lol. I've even hinted this to him in the past when he says I never know what I want for Christmas. 

To get a surprise package of Halloween gifts in the mail is priceless!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hearts1003, congrats on going back to school!! I think the card exchange usually starts in September, and Frenchy gets the ball rolling, you might want to check with her to see if she plans on it this year! 
well, I am off to work - some time tonight I plan on getting this thing up and running, if not tonight tomorrow,


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd like to be in, too!!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks bethene!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

*can't wait!*

I am totally in again. That was so much fun last year!


----------

